# Abandoned rabbits in my yard



## catmama (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I live in Nevada, and some low-life abandoned two bunnies in my yard about three months ago. It was quite a shock to see two domesticated rabbits here where we are accustomed to the occasional jackrabbit only! For a moment I thought I had lost my mind, or perhaps become Alice (There was a brief moment when I hoped that neither of them was wearing a weskit with a pocket watch. <g>)

The problem is, I have cats, mine indoors; and the neighbors' and strays outside whom I feed twice a day. I don't know much at all about rabbits. However, they seemed to stay in the yard, munch merrily on the various grasses, weeds, my roses and my newly planted trees (Dang it!) as well as the cat food in the bowls, so I figured they were ok as they were. I really can't bring them inside.

Today, however, I found the little white one sitting near the garbage bins, and not moving. I finally touched his/her ear, and he/she scooted...And I could see that she was partially paralyzed in her back legs. I looked up what it could be online, but most of the pages say "take it to a rabbit vet"...Which I can't really afford to do. I would if I could.

So, not knowing anything else to do, I put out a dish of fresh water next to it and also some chopped up carrots (defrosted) and lettuce (torn up, room temp) in a little tin foil pan. Apparently it didn't care for the pan; it knocked the food over and ate it all! Which gave me some hope for its recovery, so I went back outside later in the day and gave it another serving of the same size.

The problem is...I'm not sure I'm doing the bunny a service or a disservice. I have no idea as to how much in quantity a normal bunny eats in a day, nor how often to feed it...Or if I should feed the poor little thing at all, because I certainly don't want to prolong any pain it may be in. It scoots around well enough when it needs to, and has relocated several times to avoid the sun and stay in the shade.

Should I put some cat food out for it as well? Both bunnies seem to enjoy it, which I find kind of weird, since it does contain chicken and bunnies are herbivores...But they seem to like it well enough.

I don't know what kind of rabbits these are. They are not really big rabbits, and they don't have floppy ears; their ears stand upright and they have the little cottontails. No idea what they weight, but I'd guess maybe 5 lbs. (?) if that, and they appear to be full-grown. Obviously I don't know their sex, but I would imagine they are both of the same sex because after three months I don't have a bunch of little ones running around. For the first month or so they seemed inseparable; lately they seem to go their own way and I see one or the other but not both together normally.

I see no evidence of blood nor evidence of a physical trauma. One of the websites I read this morning said a rabbit could have a stroke from fear, maybe from being chased, and I feel that might be possible as we have some ornery (but lovable) stray tom cats around here. I don't see any weeping of the eyes or nose, so I don't think it is a cold or something like that.

I'm open to suggestions as to how I can help this rabbit survive, or at least make it more comfortable. As I said, I can't afford a vet and I can't bring it inside.

Thanks for your help!

CatMama


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2010)

Sadly, these two rabbits will not survive outside on their own or have any quality of life. They are likely eating cat food because they are starving. I do not recommend feeding it to them, that will definitely do more harm than good as they cannot tolerate such high protein levels being herbivores. Could you possibly pick up some plain rabbit pellets at a local feed store or pet shop? That would be best. Keep providing the water, that is great. Lettuce will not hurt them as long as it isn't iceberg. 

Just as sad, there are no rabbit rescues in Nevada for me to direct you to so these bunnies can be saved. Nevada does has an SPCA and humane society. Can you catch them and bring them to one of the shelters? Even being humanely euthanized is a better situation for the paralyzed bun.

www.nevadaspca.org

www.nevadahumanesociety.org


----------



## catmama (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi HappiBun,

Thanks for your reply.

I seriously doubt they are starving as they are eating all the wide variety of plants in my yard and have both grown and gained weight since they have been here. You misunderstand me; I am not feeding them cat food, that is out there for the stray cats to eat. The rabbits eat that as well as the grasses, weeds, etc. 

I'm feeding the injured/ill one carrots and the greenest parts of leaf lettuce. I need to know how MUCH to feed him. He's eaten both servings I have given him so far, but another website also said that a rabbit is a bit of a gourmand and will eat more than is good for him!

I'm well aware of the fact I can have Animal Control pick them up; if that was my intention I would have done that three months ago. Although I appreciate what you are saying, I was really asking for someone's help as to how to help them to SURVIVE. I have neighbor's (little) dogs come under my fence to eat, all the stray cats, these rabbits, and God-knows-what other critters eating at my "table". No offense intended, but I've never found the Humane Society nor the SPCA to be humane, just "convenient" to humans.

I may be Cat Mama, but I love ALL animals, and I'm not really interested in shrugging my shoulders and giving up until I am sure there is no other recourse. I just checked on White Bunny, he has made his way into a shady area and thought I was going to give him some more food by the way he was acting. He also let me pet him between his ears without flinching! He seems far stronger and more alert than he was this morning before I fed him. 

I'm wondering if I should arrange a cardboard box with one end open or something like that for the night, since it does get a bit chilly here and it might provide him some comfort?

I appreciate your looking for Rabbit Rescues in this area; unfortunately I have learned the hard way that Nevada has very little for mammals or birds in distress. Even the vets here are unconcerned about anything but their almighty dollar and wouldn't rescue an animal for the sake of just being a decent human being. (If that sounds like I am disgusted with them, then you heard me correctly.)

If push comes to shove, my husband is on medications that will "do the job" with a hypodermic needle...But I refuse to take that route, or to call the "humane" societies, until I am sure the animal in question has given up. This one hasn't, and does not seem to be in pain at all, just unable to move as he should. 

If anyone else has any other, more positive suggestions, I would be very grateful. 


Cat Mama


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Happi Bun. A domestic bunny living outside in an area that is not safe from potential predators will only become a meal. Rabbits crave human interaction and are happiest living in a house with a person, or if outside, with a good amount of human interaction daily. Domestic bunnies do not have the instincts to keep them away from predators, and that is a very painful end for them.

My only suggestions are to take the bunnies inside, or make a shelter for them where they are safe from cats, dogs, and wild predators. A single cat bite can kill a rabbit within hours--I have seen it happen on this forum--due to all the bacteria in a cat's mouth.

I know this may sound like we don't care, but these bunnies deserve a second chance at a life where they can be treasured house pets. A shelter or rescue alone can provide that.

The SPCA in Las Vegas is no-kill.
http://www.nevadaspca.org/
There are a number of sanctuaries and rescues in the area:
http://rabbit.rescueshelter.com/Nevada

Although you may not think so, these bunnies are suffering. They have to compete with cats and dogs for food, which is a potentially deadly situation. They constantly have to worry about a bird coming in from above to eat them. They do not have the companionship of a human, and they don't have any help regulating their temperatures. It really is not a good life for them. The best way for them to survive, and to have a good life as well, is to get them to someone who wants them inside their home. Please consider calling a rescue, Humane Society, or SPCA.

edit: Nevada Humane Society is also no-kill.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

At the very least, do not give them more than 3 baby carrots worth of carrots per day. They contain too much sugar. Also, you will want to pick up the paralyzed bun and check for sores due to pressure on the legs being dragged on the ground. You may also want to check them over for fleas, ticks, botflies, or maggots, especially if there are open wounds. If they may be an unfixed male/female pair, at least one needs to be fixed because a bunny living in that situation cannot healthily support a litter--although they may be able to carry and give birth to a litter, it will be such a drain on their weakened bodies that they will not survive long after. The cat food is not good for them and is probably being eaten only out of desparation. 

I cannot support housing rabbits outside without protection from predators, proper food and water, and some kind of shelter from the weather. A monthly dose of parasite prevention (Revolution or Advantage, NEVER Frontline) would also be a minimum, plus routinely checking for sores/infection and making sure no babies will happen. To me, that is the minimum standard of care that a rabbit needs.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2010)

Domestic rabbits that have been abandoned can starve. I recently rescued a group of three that were after being dumped despite having grasses and other plants. I mentioned the cat food because you asked about leaving a bowl of cat food out for them. If these are adult bunnies you can feed 2 cups of veggies per 6 lbs of body weight.

Excuse me, but I love all animals as well. The Nevada humane society is a no kill shelter. I did not find and then share those links as a easy means to dump these rabbits. It's because one needs professional medical care and the other WILL NOT survive. Domestic rabbits have been selectively bred to have humans care for them. It's no more humane to allow them to fend for themselves than any other companion animal. They are very different than wild rabbits, a completely different species, which I'm sure you know.

Their lifespan and quality of life lowers dramatically when faced with abandonment outside. Not to mention them being white is a big flag to predators.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive moved this to the Rescue Me room, you will get more ansews there.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 16, 2010)

Unfortunately domesticated rabbits have had all means of survival instinct etc. taken away from them by being domesticated. 
They are prey animals and need all their natural instincts and mother-learnt instincts up to scratch 24/7. When living in complete safety for so many years and not having to look after themselves, they lose this, and can easily be picked off by a bird of prey, a cat (and if you have so many stray cats around then this is a definate possibility), foxes etc. Everything.

I know you think it's better for them to be wild and natural but humans have already taken away their ability to survive in the wild, so we now have a responsibility to look after them for the rest of their lives. That means providing shelter, food, and protection.

While the rabbits are sitting at the bowl of food you put out for them, unaware, back turned, no protection, a cat could be creeping up behind them. Cats are drawn to movement, and their 'chase' instinct kicked in without them even having to think about it. Wild rabbits spend all day practising their skills etc. and have a warren with many eyes and ears.

Do those little buns have any kind of protection? Safety in numbers is also a huge thing for prey animals, but there are only two of them.

I understand you are trying to help them, and that's so brilliant . I would suggest trying to catch them, take them to a rescue, and then they can get a forever home with someone who will love them, which is what they need.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2010)

you can try calling the ASPCA and they might be able to do something or give you a referral.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2010)

It is worth a shot. There is no telling what is causing the back leg issue. There could be several causes and all need to be treated. Is it possible to get pictures. That may help in guess what they need most.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

i put the word out to other bun people in Nevada ,,im hoping somebody will step up and come get the paralyzed bunny...if i can get it to my state in Arizona ill take him.

i think its great that ur doin what u can for this bunny ..but what u have to offer isnt enough for him..hes in pain and suffering..and hes incapable of running from a predator...can u atleast put him in ur garage or a big cage or something for now.?.. make sure u offer him plenty of grass if he cant get to it..and also bunnies eat ALOT...but just make sure its not alot of the same thing...or u will cause more prob then good..2 cups of veggies a day but not all carrots cuz they will give him poopy butt..and thats no fun with a paralyzed bunny...pellets would be the best for him right now...and pellets are very cheap ..i mean very cheap....i can buy a 5lb bag of pellets for 2.99....a 50lb bag is 16.00 if that gives u any idea of what the cost is.please get this bunny somewhere safe..its a sitting target right now .


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for joining catmama, and being concerned about these 2 dumped rabbits. It really gets a caring individual mad when people carelessly, irresponsibly set domestic rabbits loose. 

I really hope these rabbits will find a safe haven in time, and the whitey one get help for her/his partially paralyzed leg. I applaud you for looking up things when you have no clue as to what to feed them, or how to care for them. There are many concerned rabbit guardians here to offer tips and advice or suggestions.

Good advice from everyone who's concerned about their well being. It is best to get them inside, and then transition to someone knowledgeable -- so they have a chance to lead a better life (than the one a careless person created for them by dumping!!)

rescuer of several abandoned (domestic) rabbits, TF

p.s. if they are opposite genders, and you have stray cats and other animals willing to eat newborn rabbits, very likely no little ones survived.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2010)

Flash Gordon, that's awesome you'd be so kind regarding a future home for them.

catmama, have you got a net? Do they come close enough to your hand for oat flakes or a tiny piece of apple?

Climate in Nevada is totally different than Wisconsin. 

Here's a thread started by aquamoonbeam WRT capturing an innocent dumped bunny she and her bf diligently tried to save ...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60598&forum_id=1

Little Bunny Fufu ^


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Ive moved this to the Rescue Me room, you will get more ansews there.


much obliged for watchful eyes, T.A Bunnies.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2010)

"I may be Cat Mama, but I love ALL animals, and I'm not really interested in shrugging my shoulders and giving up until I am sure there is no other recourse. I just checked on White Bunny, he has made his way into a shady area and thought I was going to give him some more food by the way he was acting. He also let me pet him between his ears without flinching! He seems far stronger and more alert than he was this morning before I fed him."

-- oh my gosh, you could pet him??

:hug2:

now getting one or both captured, kept inside briefly, and then on a BunRun Transport to safety would mend my heart after the downhill slide, weakness and flopping over that Fufu had endured.

Please bring more good news on your domestic two that need rescueing.

:hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58527&forum_id=1

^ Someone dumped 2 domestic rabbits off on my 5 acres, 

by rescue-focused 4pityssake


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 18, 2010)

if you catch the buns i will get them somehow...just hold on to them for a couple of days ...
cant seem to get this bunny out of my head...


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2010)

If you can get them to Idaho I would gladly take them in and find them loving homes.


----------

